# Changer l'icone dynamique d'Ical dans le Dock



## Az. (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Petit problème avec l'icone d'Ical, qui se trouve être dynamique, dans le dock.
Je n'arrive pas à la changer. En sachant que j'utilise Candybar et que toutes les autres icones ont bien été changées. D'ailleurs l'icone de base d'Ical (menu applications) a bien été changée, seule celle du dock persiste.

D'ou mes questions: Peux ton soit la changer en gardant le coté dynamique? Peux t'on la changer quitte a supprimer le coté dynamique?

Cdt,


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2008)

Il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (*en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder*, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.

Voili voilou...


----------



## Az. (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci bien, ça fonctionne pratiquement à cent pour cent.


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

tu peut me passer ce que tu as remplacer merci d'avance ^^


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> tu peut me passer ce que tu as remplacer merci d'avance ^^


C'est à dire?

Les icônes par défaut?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Non ce qu'il a modifié mais il a l'art de remonter des vieux sujets .


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

mdr oui c'est mon problème du moment alors j'aimerai avoir un icône noir/bleu si quelqu'un a ?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Tiens amuse toi .


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

merci pour ta réponse rapide ^^


----------



## fotemoucher (25 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour l'astuce !


----------



## EDLADRUIDE (21 Février 2010)

Coucou trop de mal à changer l'icon Ical donc j'arrive a App-empty.icns mais que dois je faire pour modifier l'icone ensuite. J'ai Candybar mais bon apriori ça ne marche pas avec ical et sinon j'ai asticones et pareil ça ne va pas!!


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

EDLADRUIDE a dit:


> Coucou trop de mal à changer l'icon Ical donc j'arrive a App-empty.icns mais que dois je faire pour modifier l'icone ensuite. J'ai Candybar mais bon apriori ça ne marche pas avec ical et sinon j'ai asticones et pareil ça ne va pas!!



Relis le post de Wath un peu plus haut.


----------



## EDLADRUIDE (21 Février 2010)

sa phrase "iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns."
dc je suis bien ds contents&#9755;ressources&#9755;je suis sur app-empty.icns et comment je remplace?
merci


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

EDLADRUIDE a dit:


> sa phrase "iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns."
> dc je suis bien ds contents&#9755;ressources&#9755;je suis sur app-empty.icns et comment je remplace?
> merci




Tu créés d'abord l'icône Ical que tu souhaites, tu la nomme app-empty.icns, puis tu remplace celle dans ressources par celle que tu viens de créer.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

C'est impossible sur Snow Leopard (pour ceux qui veulent une icône vraiment différente).


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est impossible sur Snow Leopard (pour ceux qui veulent une icône vraiment différente).



Qu'est ce qui est impossible ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

D'avoir une icône avec la date dans un autre endroit vu que ce ne sont pas des ressources images.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> D'avoir une icône avec la date dans un autre endroit vu que ce ne sont pas des ressources images.



Ah ok.


----------



## EDLADRUIDE (21 Février 2010)

Bref laisse tomber apriori, je dois faire une sorte de blocage 
&#9755; si je mets ma nvelle icone( que j'ai renommé) ds ressources, il me dit que ressource ne peu etre modifié...
&#9755;Ou peut etre qu'il faut mettre l'App-empty.icns qui se trouve déjà ds ressource ds la corbeille avant mais je n'ose pas!!


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

EDLADRUIDE a dit:


> Bref laisse tomber apriori, je dois faire une sorte de blocage
> &#9755; si je mets ma nvelle icone( que j'ai renommé) ds ressources, il me dit que ressource ne peu etre modifié...
> &#9755;Ou peut etre qu'il faut mettre l'App-empty.icns qui se trouve déjà ds ressource ds la corbeille avant mais je n'ose pas!!




Effectivement il faut pas la mettre dans la corbeille mais la garder quelques part sur ton disque. Après tu remets celle que tu as créé et puis c'est tout !!!


----------

